# Does the Hopper 3 record 16 Dishnetwork shows at once, or are these mostly OTA?



## misssmokys (Nov 15, 2016)

I didn't upgrade to the first Hopper when it became available, preferring the 3 722 receivers that I have, which gives me 6 shows recording at once, and up to six separate outputs to TVs from the three boxes. But this year's announcement of Hopper 3 which promises 16 shows recording at once has me wanting to know more. Can it record 16 shows of Dish Network shows at once? Or is this mainly OTA, which has nearly zero attraction for me, not being frequent OTA viewers. 

FYI, I did try for a short time a TWC cable receiver that DID record 10 shows at once, and it did it well, but the functionality of switching between the active recordings was non-existent, and I was used to using Dish's swap to toggle back and forth between tuners. Additionally, the search function was very flawed, unlike the older cable boxes which had good search function. So even though the 10 tuners/recorders were there, the other things were in need of development.

I did a lot of searching before I decided to ask this question here, but couldn't find the detailed information that I need before changing from my current setup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

misssmokys said:


> I didn't upgrade to the first Hopper when it became available, preferring the 3 722 receivers that I have, which gives me 6 shows recording at once, and up to six separate outputs to TVs from the three boxes. But this year's announcement of Hopper 3 which promises 16 shows recording at once has me wanting to know more. Can it record 16 shows of Dish Network shows at once? Or is this mainly OTA, which has nearly zero attraction for me, not being frequent OTA viewers.
> 
> FYI, I did try for a short time a TWC cable receiver that DID record 10 shows at once, and it did it well, but the functionality of switching between the active recordings was non-existent, and I was used to using Dish's swap to toggle back and forth between tuners. Additionally, the search function was very flawed, unlike the older cable boxes which had good search function. So even though the 10 tuners/recorders were there, the other things were in need of development.
> 
> I did a lot of searching before I decided to ask this question here, but *couldn't find the detailed information that I need *before changing from my current setup.


while it is has 16 tuners and can record 16 channels simultaneously, what detail info is needed for you ?


----------



## dplantz (Jun 12, 2006)

The Hopper 3 can record 16 shows at once. If you are watching something live then it will use one tuner to do so. Any active Joey you are using will use a tuner. The same goes for DishAnywhere. I have had 6 different things recording while watching something live and still have tuners free. On the cable side I have heard about a 15 tuner DVR being worked on. I had two Hopper 2 DVRs and upgraded to the Hopper 3. I believe the Hopper 4 will have more tuners than 16. What amazes me is that it still only needs 1 coax from the Dish to work.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And we should be clear ... it is 16 DISH Network satellite tuners - satellite delivered channels.


DISH's PTAT is available on the Hopper 3, so that would be the big four OTAs (via satellite) plus 15 other channels. And one can add a specific USB OTA model. 16 becomes 20 if one finds enough content to record/watch that many options at one time. But one does not need to have OTA to reach 16 tuners on the Hopper 3 nor watch OTA channels. The receiver is capable of tuning 16 satellite channels at the same time.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Doesn't it even handle 4K without piggybacking other hardware. I'm surprised AT&T is so far behind technology wise.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The AT&T merger put DTV's technology development on hold...


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

patmurphey said:


> The AT&T merger put DTV's technology development on hold...


Wish it would of put price increases on hold too. :biggrin:


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

camo said:


> Wish it would of put price increases on hold too. :biggrin:


Oh I second that one :righton:


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought the USB OTA adapter only can tune in one channel at a time. Does the Hopper 3 do something different with an OTA signal?



James Long said:


> And we should be clear ... it is 16 DISH Network satellite tuners - satellite delivered channels.
> 
> DISH's PTAT is available on the Hopper 3, so that would be the big four OTAs (via satellite) plus 15 other channels. And one can add a specific USB OTA model. 16 becomes 20 if one finds enough content to record/watch that many options at one time. But one does not need to have OTA to reach 16 tuners on the Hopper 3 nor watch OTA channels. The receiver is capable of tuning 16 satellite channels at the same time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> I thought the USB OTA adapter only can tune in one channel at a time. Does the Hopper 3 do something different with an OTA signal?


Only one signal received OTA at a time ... but any Hopper allows the recording or viewing of the four major OTA networks via satellite at the same time on one tuner. That is probably where I confused you.

16 satellite tuners plus one OTA tuner = 17 tuners. But if one is watching or recording the four major networks (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) one can get 20 channels on those 17 tuners.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

Does the Hopper 3 need OTA adapters and will my OTA adapters from my Hopper 1 work with the Hopper 3? I have two such OTA tuners. My Hopper 1 crapped out and I guess I will upgrade to the Hopper 3.

Rick R


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Your OTA adapters are compatible.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rick_R said:


> Does the Hopper 3 need OTA adapters and will my OTA adapters from my Hopper 1 work with the Hopper 3? I have two such OTA tuners. My Hopper 1 crapped out and I guess I will upgrade to the Hopper 3.
> 
> Rick R


yes
they're the same


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

They are coming 11/29/16 to install the Hopper 3. Thanks for the help.

Rick R


----------

